# Outsider artist woman lookin' for a squat in Berlin to stay. With dog.



## zoepit (Feb 10, 2014)

I am Eva, 48. I am an outsider "underground" artist living in hungary. i was growin' up in germany /Essen, Ruhr area/ lived in 1989-90 in Berlin, the Kreuzberg district as a squatter. i also lived in a wagenburg at nowhere's land.
Now i wanna leave this intolerant conservative country without human rights, hungary, where i'm living since 1992 and wanna return to in Berlin or Cologne.
I am lookin' for a squat where i can stay until i find an own place. With my dog, may be with some rats. 
I am a problemless gal, i paint the whole day , i live a very quiet life .
I'm lookin' for friend there and a place where i can stay this summer. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 10, 2014)

awww! so cute! i don't know of any places specifically, but have you tried looking at http://squat.net ? they have lots of resources.


----------



## zoepit (Feb 11, 2014)

I was looking but nothing special yet...


----------



## Cardboard (Feb 11, 2014)

I dont know how many berliners you will find on STP, but my understanding is that since Brunnenstraße was evicted in 2009, I dont think there are any open (as in political) squats But there are plenty of projects, and maybe you find connections there. Check out rigaer strasse (sorry if you know all this already, but just assuming that you dont). Fischladen is a good place to meet folks, 76 and 96 are really biig project houses ith guest rooms. scharni is another huge project house with guest space. bah, I havent been around on about 2 years,but if you need more specific details, drop me a line.
I am currently in witzenhausen, a small eco agri university beteen kassel and gottingen. Here is a couch when you need.


----------



## zoepit (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh, thank you very much! No i didn't know all of them....but ,i heard about YOUR place, a guy told me about that on FACEBOOK. 
It would be really great , early this summer.....is it okay for you? 
Can i take my dogs and a few rats with me? /they are my family...a small chinese crested, is already old and ill, has cancer- and a young black mix. /


----------



## Cardboard (Feb 13, 2014)

vonkonigsberg said:


> Oh, thank you very much! No i didn't know all of them....but ,i heard about YOUR place, a guy told me about that on FACEBOOK.
> It would be really great , early this summer.....is it okay for you?
> Can i take my dogs and a few rats with me? /they are my family...a small chinese crested, is already old and ill, has cancer- and a young black mix. /


let me know when it is closer, I dont know how long I will stay. In any case, I live in a punk house, and I can pass along the word to whoever is here at that time. Otherwise there is a lot of hippy wg's, a wagenplatz, and many wooff farms around, so you will find a place auf jeden fall.


----------

